# Jacko ~ Gorgeous Friendly Boy  3yo Black Greyhound



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Jacko has FINALLY gone to his forever home, after over a year of waiting for no real reason at all! Thank you for your help, we are delighted. 

Tam
KGUK Profile Editor & Irish Coordinator


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Jacko has FINALLY gone to his forever home, after over a year of waiting for no real reason at all! Thank you for your help, we are delighted. 

Tam
KGUK Profile Editor & Irish Coordinator


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Jacko has FINALLY gone to his forever home, after over a year of waiting for no real reason at all! Thank you for your help, we are delighted. 

Tam
KGUK Profile Editor & Irish Coordinator


----------



## cat burglar (Jun 9, 2013)

Jacko has really really tugged on my heart strings. After the passing of my last Siberian Husky many moons ago, I decided the next dog I would like to share my life with would be a retired Greyhound, but life's events took over and sadly I'm absolutely gutted that I'm not in a position to offer him a much deserved forever home, or even a foster home, as I now have 4 rescue cats (most recent being a stray 3 months ago). 3 of my rescue cats are black and I feel so sorry for the black dogs and cats who get overlooked at rescues . 

I've even been asking friends and family if they can help him, but every animal lover I know are already full to capacity too. I even asked my elderly parents if they would adopt him and I offered to pay for all his food and vet bills but they were worried about him escaping from their garden as one side of their bungalow is on a very very busy A road on the south coast. 

Sending positive vibes that Jacko finds his deserved forever home soon xx


----------

